# Hocking Hills - Dry Camping Pictures



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We went to Hocking Hills (Ohio) with some friends this past Memorial Day weekend and dry camped for 3 days on our property. The kids had
a blast hiking and playing in the creek and just exploring the area. Saw lots of wildlife all around us and really enjoyed the relaxing time away
from our normal busy schedules. I am happy to report that my Trojan batteries could have easily lasted the 3 days, however, after day 2
I was anxious to "test" the generator a little bit.

Here's a few pics of the weekend.........


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Some nice pictures. Glad you had a good time.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

very cool! love all the "recliners" in the pictures!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Now THAT is my type of camping. Love the shot of the kids coming back to camp over a creek.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now THAT is my type of camping. Love the shot of the kids coming back to camp over a creek.


Thanks... That is my favorite shot too. That trail over the creek takes you to the back of the property where 
all the big rock formations are. I have a couple of fire pits in the back where we can take hikes around
dusk and have a big fire in the "woods" and tell ghost stories. It was so private that we felt there was no one around for
miles (and for the most part that was true). We used the dutch oven a couple of times and made BBQ ribs, rasberry BBQ shrimp,
chicken fajitas.....Mostly cooked over the fire when we could.

We sat around the campfire while drinking margaritas and laughed about refering to this campout as "roughing it" without power or water.
The reality was that we had everything we needed and more with the batteries and extra water we took with us. 
It was a far cry from roughing it, with hot showers every night, great food, toilet, margarita maker, fridge, lights ect....









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like you had a great time, Mark! Hocking Hills is a beautiful area - - have enjoyed a few nights of camping there, myself. Just the same - we really were "roughing it" in those olden days .... we didn't have a Margarator







... don't even think they'd been invented yet







How ever did we survive????


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Great looking camp site. Looks like you can avoid the crowded areas down there. It is a beautiful area. What kind of generator do you use?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Great looking camp site. Looks like you can avoid the crowded areas down there. It is a beautiful area. What kind of generator do you use?


Not crowded by us, and I agree Hocking Hills is a wonderful area! I have a Honda EU2000. Great to charge the batteries and run any small appliances....


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow very nice pics, That is what I am on the look out for in a state park around here.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I have been to Ohio (Stubenville)







. It sure didn't look like that. That is gorgeous.








Thanks for sharing the photos.
Brian


----------

